
Daquiri – logging for Python that works by default - xmm
https://julien.danjou.info/blog/python-logging-easy-with-daiquiri
======
dozzie
> Each time I write a new application, I need to remember how to set logging
> up.

You mean, like this?

    
    
      import logging.config
      import yaml
    
      with open(log_config_file) as f:
          logging.config.dictConfig(yaml.safe_load(f))
    

Because this is _the_ correct way that allows the user to supply their own
configuration that is not tied tightly to your little program.

